

Keith Rabois is the new king of Y Combinator - answerly
http://gigaom.com/2010/08/30/keith-rabois-is-the-new-king-of-y-combinator/

======
tptacek
It looks pretty obvious to me that YC has hit some kind of marketing
inflection point here. They've become a status symbol for investors and
industry pundits as well as for founders. I can't articulate it better than
that, but it bodes well for them. Congrats.

------
paul
So far, I've invested in 6 from this class. Only time will tell if that's a
good thing or a bad thing :)

~~~
lizg
How many had been completed as of Demo Day? I'll update the story.

~~~
paul
5 on demo day. Thanks

~~~
pg
PB is also the person who's invested in the most YC startups over all time.

------
zalzally
Let's say you're a very early stage startup with no raised capital. Let's also
say you have two equally plausible options today of raising a convertible note
with a cap. You can raise either $500k or $1M. How would you choose?

Bottom line -- if you could, would you take more capital now given the
potential risk of a double-dip recession, or take less and hold onto more of
your company?

~~~
joshu
I'd do $1m. Gives you some dry powder in case you need it.

------
spog
Lets say I need to raise about $500k; how does the terms look like? If this
question is already discussed, could you please point me to the url?

~~~
amund
[http://www.gabrielweinberg.com/blog/2010/06/how-to-learn-
abo...](http://www.gabrielweinberg.com/blog/2010/06/how-to-learn-about-
angelvc-term-sheets.html) gives an overview of term sheets.

For numerical term sheet examples see <http://thefunded.com>

~~~
spog
thank you Amund.

